# Amazing Vacation Homes on Discovery Channel



## Roma-Roamers (Aug 27, 2006)

Don't know if anybody saw this programme on Discovery HD Tuesday night- had an item on an American RV that has been converted to travel on land and water. Amazing!!!

Programme is repeated several times but is only available if you have a Sky HD box - looks fab in high definition!

Trev


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Trev
That will be the Terra Wind http://www.terrawind.com/
Nice piece of kit........now then, when I win the lottery..... :lol: :lol:

I wish :roll:

Linda


----------



## Roma-Roamers (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Linda

Yeah, that's the one - really cool to see father & son fishing at the back while mum having a bubble bath with a glass of champers

Trev


----------

